# One Nest Four Eggs



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

This is my first spring breeding season and the birds have me confused, already. I have a blue check cock that naturally paired up with an indigo bar hen. I noticed the nest building and consistant driving of the hen. The indigo layed (what I thought was hers) her eggs but when I entered the loft last night, I found 4 eggs and one of my solid white hens sitting on the nest. The indigo was also next to her. So my question is, has anyone had this happen if so is it common?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Has the cock sat on the eggs or to the 2 hens take turns? If the cock isn't a part of the equation anymore then the 2 hens have paired up.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

The cock is sitting during his normal daily shift. I visually saw the cock copulate the indigo hen. He also drove the indigo but I never saw him drive the white hen.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If you have 2 hens--you need 2 cocks. Maybe put 1 pair to each section.
One nest-2 hens-4 eggs== 0 paired up birds.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Wouldn't it be possible that he has two mates?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Just SCRATCH post #4
I can see after racing pigeons for 31 years A 17 year old knows more than a 74 year old.
Sorry I wasted the members time.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sky tx said:


> Just SCRATCH post #4
> I can see after racing pigeons for 31 years A 17 year old knows more than a 74 year old.
> Sorry I wasted the members time.


 Maybe it has been awhile since you have attempted to have a conversation with someone who is 17. I am taking my nephews out for breakfast this weekend, and I can tell you, it is quite an experience. I am not near 74, but I know it takes a little patience when you are the expert. However, on quite a number of topics, we are the ones who are way "out of it", and they need to have a bit of patience with us.

I don't think the poster in question was questioning your knowledge or experince....with the Internet, there are diadvantages in communication. You can't see the face, you can't detect the tone. I really just think, he was honestly asking a sincere question, as in, are there other possibilities ?

I really think the question is legitimate. I have a couple of "spare" hens I have been moving around, because they can cause family problems. A particular cock, has a hen on eggs, but was also two timing his "wife" and had a girlfriend on the side. I found them sitting up on another nest bowl that was placed into some box perches for some reason I can't remember. Had I left things go, there may have been two sets of eggs to this one cock. Perhaps a month ago, with another "spare" hen, he had tried the same thing. At some point, his current mate will be removed, and one of these "spare" hens will be reintroduced. This way I can get more rounds, without turning the hens into chickens as I only really want my hens to produce 3 rounds. 
You were correct, in that one of those hens has to be removed to another section. 

I might suggest, that we were both 17 once, and I will admit, that I did think I knew more then my parents, and my teachers, and most adults. But, generally, the older pigeon guys, I gave them more relative respect or credit, then I gave the other important figures in my life. My point being, is try not and fit the stereotype of a grumpy old man !  He asked you a question most likely because he respects your experience. Someday when you are dead and gone, that kid might still be saying nice things about you, and in the mean time you might make a new young friend who needs a little guidance and help !


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Warren.

Very well said, it is difficult sometimes to put in words what's in your thougts.

Walter


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

It IS indeed a question, because I saw it on another member's thread that his cock was mating with two hens or two cocks with one hen - I don't quite remember. There was a whole thread on threesomes. So, since you were so sure, I asked if it was possible. Maybe since they were on the same nest it was for sure a hen-hen couple, but, from what I had seen, a threesome was not impossible.

PS. I still dislike your attitude, sorry. You are not a pigeon god just because you are 74. There are people who are 90 years old and haven't learned anything, and there are little 10-year-old geniuses going around. So physical age is not a parameter. And this may sound as bragging, but I do have a pretty high IQ and quite a good amount of knowledge (not mostly on pigeons though), and I sincerely don't like to be treated as a stupid ignorant kid, while I was just asking a question because - well, YES, I IGNORE the answer. Since it's an experience question I can't just learn it if I don't have a loft or whatever. And, oh god of the endless knowledge, I admit that I ignore lots of things. So sorry if I offended you by asking YOU if there wasn't any kind of chance you had a cock paired up with two females.
Gosh, you have some serious issues. I bet that if in the "Age" part over the post it said "95", you'd have answered very differently even if I was saying something pretty stupid.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/pigeon-threesome-41946.html

This is the thread I was talking about. Two cocks, one hen. And in the answers there are also cases of two hens and one cock. That's the reason I was asking if it was possible or what. I was especially asking you, because I thought that maybe you had seen something that I didn't notice that was different in these cases.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Warren
I am not an EXPERT--I learned by trial and error.--Lots of errors--I did learn --"don't try this again".
I'm proud to say--Post #6 has let members know that several people are reading the posts on this site & staying active.
Yes--1-2 friends said or done a few things I did not approve of. They died in their mid 90's And I have notes to WAIT until I am 94 --then "judge" them. If I live to that age I might do & say the same things they did.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe yes, maybe not. But for me it does not make sense. *removed*


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sky tx said:


> Thanks Warren
> I'm proud to say--Post #6 has let members know that several people are reading the posts on this site & staying active.
> Yes--1-2 friends said or done a few things I did not approve of. They died in their mid 90's And I have notes to WAIT until I am 94 --then "judge" them. If I live to that age I might do & say the same things they did.




Funny thing....once in awhile the little whipper snappers do come up with a good quote worth noting from time to time....hopefully we will all stay a bit mellow and stay friends, so that say when....you are 94...and I am 75....we can remind the 37 year old...to take it easy on the 17 year old !!.... But, the good thing is, we will always be older and if we get in any trouble, we can always blame it on our "old" age !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pawbla said:


> Maybe yes, maybe not. But for me it does not make sense. Did you wait until you were fifty to judge Hitler?


 I guess you didn't take my hint with my PM to you. The above is an example of a totally unacceptable post. First of all, it violates a core principal here at PT regarding politics. 

2nd of all, your post does not make any sense. I suggest you reframe from posting any more this evening.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

OK, so coming back please, I share the question that couldn't the cock mated with both the hens which eventually resulted in 4 eggs. One thing we all have to agree is that even if paired up, the cocks won't miss a chance mating with another hen pigeon.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*4 eggs*



sreeshs said:


> OK, so coming back please, I share the question that couldn't the cock mated with both the hens which eventually resulted in 4 eggs. One thing we all have to agree is that even if paired up, the cocks won't miss a chance mating with another hen pigeon.


 Well maybe I should just drop it but I can't. I seperated all my serbian hens and cocks for the winter but a couple of months back I noticed I was wrong with one and he was for sure a cock bird. Once I realized that I knew I wanted to pair some hens with other cocks so I added one more cock bird to the pen. Things got busy and I never finished pairing and right now as I speak I have 5 young birds in the loft with 3 of them in one nest and all is well. I have two other nests with 4 eggs but yesterday in one of the nests an egg was kicked out. Remember now ther are 9 hens and two cock birds thats it and no way for anybody else to get in there unless they peck a whole in the wall. >Kevin


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Well maybe I should just drop it but I can't. I seperated all my serbian hens and cocks for the winter but a couple of months back I noticed I was wrong with one and he was for sure a cock bird. Once I realized that I knew I wanted to pair some hens with other cocks so I added one more cock bird to the pen. Things got busy and I never finished pairing and right now as I speak I have 5 young birds in the loft with 3 of them in one nest and all is well. I have two other nests with 4 eggs but yesterday in one of the nests an egg was kicked out. Remember now ther are 9 hens and two cock birds thats it and no way for anybody else to get in there unless they peck a whole in the wall. >Kevin


Are you going to allow them to raise 4 in one nest? I guess I would be concerned about there health. I know some breeders take an egg away, only allowing one per clutch. That gives you a healthier fatter little squeaker.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im so confused, Im not sure what's going on in that loft...lol...


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Observation over time, will provide all of the answers. Did the eggs hatch? Did the babies appear to be from the same two parent birds? Or from different parents? Did the eggs not hatch? Did all three feed the same babies? Did one or all eventually abandone the eggs?

On and on. But time and observation will provide the answers.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

P.S. I had a couple of good ideas when I was 17. I married Margie for one.

But I had about a thousand bad ideas when I was 17.

I'm almost 57 now, and the ratio has only improved slightly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

I think if there are 4 eggs in any nest then you have either more pairs then nest boxes available or just more hens to cock ratios in your loft


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

What I wanted to say yesterday, is basically:
It makes sense to me, but I can't really translate every single word and every single phrase from my head - in spanish - to a text - in english. So you will never get 100% accuracy.
By the way, by maybe yes and maybe not, I meant "maybe you would have said the same, maybe you wouldn't" but in spanish we say it that way. And the reason why it doesn't make sense to me is in the removed part (I forgot that rule, it was just the first example that came to my head), so I won't add anything on that.

redleg23! I just realized something. Did you candle the eggs to know if you had two hens or a threesome?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*hens*



LokotaLoft said:


> I think if there are 4 eggs in any nest then you have either more pairs then nest boxes available or just more hens to cock ratios in your loft


 In my post I stated it is nine hens and two cocks. I did not plan on breeding yet and the cock birds where young and a bad call on my part. One of the nest's as usuall that had four eggs is now left alone I had four eggs hatch in another and gave two of the babies to the other hens that were sitting and things are fine. I do not plan these things they just happened and I keep a close watch on whats going on. So will four eggs hatch yes, will I let them try a care for them by themself NOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

redleg23 said:


> Are you going to allow them to raise 4 in one nest? I guess I would be concerned about there health. I know some breeders take an egg away, only allowing one per clutch. That gives you a healthier fatter little squeaker.


Bro don't let either hen raise 4 in one nest!

If the 2 hens aren't fighting in the nest area try adding another bowl and move 2 eggs into it. Watch and see if one of the hens take to the new bowl. If not then throw away 2 eggs and separate the hen who sits on the nest less. You might want to candle the eggs to see which ones are fertile.

This is a suggestion... I'm just using common sense on this one...

Give us updates if you can. Good luck!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> In my post I stated it is nine hens and two cocks. I did not plan on breeding yet and the cock birds where young and a bad call on my part. One of the nest's as usuall that had four eggs is now left alone I had four eggs hatch in another and gave two of the babies to the other hens that were sitting and things are fine. I do not plan these things they just happened and I keep a close watch on whats going on. So will four eggs hatch yes, will I let them try a care for them by themself NOOOOOOOOO.


so how can a single hen take care of babies?... you only have two cock birds to go around, are they both nest hopping and feeding all the babies? ... sorry still don't get it, I would stop the hatching untill you get just pairs in their own section.... stop the madness!!!! use your fake eggs!.. LOL...


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*madness*



spirit wings said:


> so how can a single hen take care of babies?... you only have two cock birds to go around, are they both nest hopping and feeding all the babies? ... sorry still don't get it, I would stop the hatching untill you get just pairs in their own section.... stop the madness!!!! use your fake eggs!.. LOL...


 I have over 500 hundred unposted pictures of birds I have raised and flown, just take a look at my profile and tell me where you see madness. I take very good care of my birds with the exceptions of a very few mishapes. for two hens to hatch four eggs is very possible and that is all I said, did you ever ask if I have fosters or the ability to feed them on my own now NOOO the spirit just runith mounth. don't worry about me or my birds we all do just fine . Just to help you out here, I am out of here. >Kevin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I have over 500 hundred unposted pictures of birds I have raised and flown, just take a look at my profile and tell me where you see madness. I take very good care of my birds with the exceptions of a very few mishapes. for two hens to hatch four eggs is very possible and that is all I said, did you ever ask if I have fosters or the ability to feed them on my own now NOOO the spirit just runith mounth. don't worry about me or my birds we all do just fine . Just to help you out here, I am out of here. >Kevin



I did ask. I guess you do not know what "LOL" means, my post was done in good humor. Im sorry if you thought that I was saying you did not take care of your birds... I did not say that anywhere. If you did not plan on breeding yet, you can use the fake eggs IMO, so the spirit mouth is still "runith over" and you will not make me feel bad about it, as I meant no harm, but I guess you meant some for me ... If you don't want comments on 9 hens with two cocks then don't post it.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sometimes you have to add an extra  to your LOL's.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Sometimes you have to add an extra  to your LOL's.....


 oops I forgot .... .... LOL....


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I never would have thought this post would have caused the harsh words and anger towards other pigeon fanciers. unreal... anyways thanks for all the input!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

redleg23 said:


> I never would have thought this post would have caused the harsh words and anger towards other pigeon fanciers. unreal... anyways thanks for all the input!!!


sorry your thread went astray! hope you got your situation figured out.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

redleg23 said:


> I never would have thought this post would have caused the harsh words and anger towards other pigeon fanciers. unreal... anyways thanks for all the input!!!


I think it was all a misunderstanding....

How are your birds doing?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Interesting post. Glad I just found it. LOL


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Controversial posts always cause this stuff. Sorry 

Anyways... did YOU candle the eggs?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If you ask me, I haven't seen any reflection of anger


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I candled all four eggs and found that they are all fertile, so one cock, two hens. I ended up moving two eggs to another nest that I had dummy eggs in. Now, everytime I enter the loft, it can be either hen, sitting on the nest. LOL... I guess they are a team. I figure once hatched, these 2 babies will be quite plump and healthy with two hens and a cock feeding them. I was gonna just throw out the eggs and give dummies but I wanna see how they work out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the one problemo you may come up with is, the cock may go back to his real mate and raise those and may ignore the other two.... so you may have a situation on your hands with two not getting enough.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Spiritwings is probably right. You will have problems with four babies. That's too much for one cock to raise. About ten days or so after they hatch, they start another nest. Then the male is pretty much responsible for feeding the babies. Four is too many. Either he will ignore the other two, or none of the babies will get there needs met, as there are just two many. I'd take the second hen out, switch out her eggs, and find her a mate.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

He (are you a he?) said that he had moved the eggs to another nest that he had dummy eggs in, I assume that means he has foster parents for these little guys...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pawbla said:


> He (are you a he?) said that he had moved the eggs to another nest that he had dummy eggs in, I assume that means he has foster parents for these little guys...


Oh! Somehow I forgot that. Thanks Pawbla. Well, it should be interesting if they hatch.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought he said one cock two hens.... ??? did i miss something?

he said one cock and two hens feeding them.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know. These threads are getting more and more complicated. He did say one cock and two hens. But I guess he took two of the eggs and put them with another pair? So that leaves one cock, two hens, and two eggs.....................................I think!?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I know. These threads are getting more and more complicated. He did say one cock and two hens. But I guess he took two of the eggs and put them with another pair? So that leaves one cock, two hens, and two eggs.....................................I think!?


haahahahhaha! I think I see it now.. he said one cock and two hens feeding two babies... are they in the same nest? yes I do think so now... whoosh


heeeehehheee.... oh my! by jove I think we got it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A little confusing. The eggs haven't hatched yet. Just wondering what will happen when they do, because of the two hens in the same nest. Ought to be interesting! I will be looking for this update!


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

*Confusion*

Your are correct, I moved two eggs to another pair that was already on fake eggs that they had laid around the same time. Now I will have two eggs in each separate nest, with one cock and two hens... LOL


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

redleg23 said:


> I candled all four eggs and found that they are all fertile, so one cock, two hens. I ended up moving two eggs to another nest that I had dummy eggs in. Now, everytime I enter the loft, it can be either hen, sitting on the nest. LOL... I guess they are a team. I figure once hatched, these 2 babies will be quite plump and healthy with two hens and a cock feeding them. I was gonna just throw out the eggs and give dummies but I wanna see how they work out.


*You say that you move two eggs under a foster pair.How long were the foster parents sitting the dummies eggs?This is importent if the forster parents have been sitting the dummies eggs for more then three days before the new eggs were laided.their ( the forster parents) body clock is set for the eggs that they have were sitting ,so if the eggs don,t hatch the18 day the forster parents may sit the eggs for a day or two longer,if they do not hatch in those two days the forster paents will leave the eggs.You must understand that the pigeons body clock is set in motion by time of laying of the eggs ,and brooding time. After 15 or 16 days they the FORSTER PARENTS START TO FORM CROP MILK TO FEED THE NEW HATCHED YOUNG if there are no young in the nest at this time the adult birds will reabsorb the crop milk and will most likely leave the eggs. So switching eggs most be done within two days of both pairs laying their eggs.* GEORGE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was just thinking the same thing. When did the other pair lay their eggs, because he's right, that's an important factor.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know that.
Do you have any other fosters in that case?


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

That was taken into consideration and yes the foster parent laid her eggs within a day of the nest of 4 eggs. That is the only reason I decided to make the switch, I knew there wouldn't be any problems upon hatching. Thanks for mentioning that, I'm sure not all are aware of that point.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

redleg23 said:


> That was taken into consideration and yes the foster parent laid her eggs within a day of the nest of 4 eggs. That is the only reason I decided to make the switch, I knew there wouldn't be any problems upon hatching. Thanks for mentioning that, I'm sure not all are aware of that point.


*Hi REDLEGS, Thats good news looking forward to photos.*GEORGE


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

No Problem!!


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Cock bird


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)




----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

http://s818.photobucket.com/albums/zz106/redleg23/?action=view&current=113800x600.jpg


----------

